# Have you ever bought a game without looking into it? How was it?



## HotNotHut (Aug 27, 2019)

I bought Rocket League a few years back when it went on sale and I don't regret it at all. I saw cars and soccer and figured why not. 500+ hours later and I do not regret buying it at all. Easily, one of my top 5 games of all time.


----------



## Rusolando-Kun (Aug 27, 2019)

I did buy a few games without looking too much into them. It was mostly when I didn't know much about games I like and I was easy to get hyped up. XD But now I kind of know my territory, haha.


----------



## YunaMoon (Aug 27, 2019)

Yes. WoW, Sims, FFX And x-2


----------



## Rusolando-Kun (Aug 27, 2019)

YunaMoon said:


> Yes. WoW, Sims, FFX And x-2



Did you dislike them?


----------



## YunaMoon (Aug 27, 2019)

Rusolando-Kun said:


> Did you dislike them?



I cherished them all


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 28, 2019)

Mostly when I was younger, I would buy games based on what the cover said and the games objective. I kiiinda bought WW without looking into that specific game. I saw my dad play CF and wanted to play that game. He said there was a version of that game for DS lite so I got that. 10+ years later, here I am.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 28, 2019)

Yeah probably when I was younger, there weren't much reviews around as it is today and some I liked, some I disliked but that's life I guess


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2019)

Pokemon Let's Go.

At this point, Kurb knew... He screwed up.


----------



## Bosmer (Aug 29, 2019)

Years ago back during the ps2 days I bought a game called fur fighters, had no idea what it was about but I enjoyed it. It's still one of my favourites to this day.


----------



## Hal (Aug 29, 2019)

Counter-Strike Global Offensive. 
I've only ever played on PS3 where it only received a single update. I loved that game for the mess that it is and even got the Platinum Trophy for the game. 
To this day, I've never played the modern/updated version of the game and I don't think I will. lol


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Aug 29, 2019)

Most of the games I bought were on whim, I bought Izuna without looking into it because of the art, I played it and ended up liking it. (Of course I still think pokemon mystery dungeon beats it in fun factor amd replay ability.)

 I bought Shadow the hedgehog because it was 10 buck at my local gamestop. After playing it I found out why :c

chocobo tales drew me in with its cute art, but the game wasn't that good to me.

These days I look into games before buying them after a lot of disappointments. I look at bith the good ratings and the bad ratings and try to make up my mind as best I can based on those.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Sep 1, 2019)

Shaq Fu: A Legend Reborn. It was a huge disappointment for me. The game creators made promises that were never fulfilled. I feel bad for the people who funded this project.


----------



## Tao (Sep 2, 2019)

I buy most games without really looking into them, but the media I look at in my spare time (such as Youtube and social media groups or general word of mouth) means I'm usually pretty up to date with what all games are and the general opinion of them.

Sequels I'll buy without really looking into them. If it's a sequel then there's a high chance I'm buying it because I liked the last one and I'll probably like this too. I'll generally try to avoid finding too much out about them since I like to find things out on my own, which is generally pretty easy to do since I don't tend to go for the biggest hyped up games...Aaaaand then there's stuff like Pokemon where Nintendo themselves seem dead set on ruining any discovery for fans.

Things I haven't played before I'll make a decision based on the box, maybe a trailer and I'll probably have heard SOMETHING about it to know whether people think it's a turd or not.

I've been saved from most disasters. Star Wars Battlefront, Anthem, No Man's Sky, Halo 5, Destiny 2, any Assassins Creed game (except the first...That burned me). Not trying to be a "too mainstream for me" guy, I just tend to lack any interest at all for the games that are ridiculously hyped up and turn out to be total trash. Maybe its because they tend to generally be kinda the same thing, maybe because I know something so hyped up is going to have all the crap I hate in it (there's a lot of """space games""" there,  usually microtransactions and loot boxes, as well as trying to cater to everybody thus doing nothing particularly spectacular).

I'm subscribed to Humble Bundle so I get a bunch of random games. I rarely get around to playing them but a few gems I probably wouldn't have tried otherwise have come from there. Same goes with Game Pass.



Generally speaking, I pick up most games on a whim and am very rarely disappointed. In fact, the last few games I have been disappointed with have been sequels to series' I otherwise love: Pokemon Sun, Fire Emblem Three Houses and Breath of the Wild. Whilst I've started to at least accept the latter two there (hate everything but the battles in FE:TH, BotW is just not what I want from a Zelda game), Pokemon Sun I still hate and is still the only Pokemon game I've not finished.
I can't remember the last game I bought from a series I hadn't played before/a new IP and was disappointed by it.


----------



## CHA1N (Sep 3, 2019)

Oddly enough, my intro into Red Dead Redemption started with Undead Nightmare, the DLC to the first game. I remember thinking how cool a concept it was to have zombies and cowboys in a game. It wasn't until I was halfway through it that I realized that there was an actual game that came first and that was why I didn't know what the characters were on about. Been addicted to the series ever since.

Another one was Outlast. I'd always been big into survival-horror games and I was looking for something new. At the time I didn't think anything could beat PS1 Silent Hill but Outlast was one of the only other games that actually freaked me out. RE7 was great for the same reason!

Currently I've picked up Metro Exodus on a whim and I'm super glad I did. The game ended up being a lot more fun than I thought it would be.


----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 3, 2019)

Wild world! Had no idea about the Animal Crossing franchise before I bought the game. I had just bought a DS to play Pok?mon but my friend told me to get wild world to play with her. 

I also hadn?t really watched much gameplay or known much about splatoon, plus I wasn?t that into shooters. I just knew it was a popular Nintendo game and I had extra money on me. Now it?s one of my favourites and I play every day :?D


----------



## Sweetley (Sep 3, 2019)

Various games for the Game Boy Advance back then, such as Pokemon Mystery Dungeon or Sonic Advance 
2 and 3. I didn't knew so much about PMD, only that you can play as an Pokemon and that's it, so I got it 
without really knowing what's going in this game. However, I really enjoyed it and became a fan of the PMD 
in general. As for Sonic Advance, I played the first one and bought 2 and 3 in hope they would be as good 
as the first title if not better, was overall very satisfied with them after all. 

There were also Sonic Riders, Harvest Moon A Wonderful Life and a game based of the cartoon show 
Codename: Kids Next Doors, all three for the GameCube. I barely knew those games, only judged by  
the covers how the games could be. Sonic Riders was quite ok, HM just beautiful, KND however pretty 
boring, only played it for an hour or so.


----------



## glasspandabear (Sep 4, 2019)

I bought Danganrnopa on impulse pretty recently. I looked it up, read the plot summary for Trigger Happy Havoc, and since it was on sale I bought all 4 games without even looking at the descriptions of the other 3 games. 

Do I regret it? Not at all! It has become my new obsession. I just recently finished the second game, and it's better than I ever could have expected from such an impulse buy.


----------



## Balverine (Sep 5, 2019)

I bought witch and the hundred knight because it had cool cover art, and i like the characters and story, but I didn't know that it was a puzzle game, which I'm not a big fan of

so I only finished it about half way before I decided to trade it back to gamestop lol


----------



## Kaiaa (Sep 10, 2019)

I didn?t look into Fire Emblem Three Houses at all, it was an amazing game. Of course I typically love Fire Emblem games but this one in particular was very interesting and I love the characters so much! Fear the Deer!


----------



## Bcat (Sep 10, 2019)

I actually bought animal crossing city folk without knowing too much about it. It turned out ok


----------



## Flare (Sep 10, 2019)

Yeah they are on the 3DS called EDGE and Color Zen. I bought the games since they were on sale and they looked pretty cool. They turned out to be pretty great.


----------



## Circus (Sep 14, 2019)

I got Rune Factory 4 without looking into it, and it was a blast. That game is seriously addicting, being that I'm also a fan of games like Harvest Moon. IDK why but I just really enjoy farming simulators.


----------



## Bizhiins (Sep 16, 2019)

I bought Okami for the Wii recently at a rummage sale just because the graphics looks cool, and I actually ended up really liking the game!


----------



## CambriaSpeedRacer (Sep 17, 2019)

Bought a fashion game for the DS, hoping it would help with character design. Nope, there's a plot - and not one I particularly like. Played it maybe twice, never since, and for some reason I still have it.


----------



## Stephanie92 (Sep 18, 2019)

Sims 4, I had played Sims 3 on off for years so I didn't really question it. I did not like it. Really didn't like it. It kinda ruined Sims. I'm sure it's different now with updates and stuff but like, I can't be bothered with it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Though I am curious now to see what the game is like, so maybe someday...


----------



## Bizhiins (Sep 20, 2019)

Stephanie92 said:


> Sims 4, I had played Sims 3 on off for years so I didn't really question it. I did not like it. Really didn't like it. It kinda ruined Sims. I'm sure it's different now with updates and stuff but like, I can't be bothered with it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Though I am curious now to see what the game is like, so maybe someday...



Really? What didn?t you like about it? I loved the sims 3 and have been debating whether I should buy the sims 4 games for my pc.


----------



## Stephanie92 (Sep 20, 2019)

Bizhiins said:


> Really? What didn’t you like about it? I loved the sims 3 and have been debating whether I should buy the sims 4 games for my pc.



It felt a lot more restrictive than Sims 3, like in Sims 3 you could make your Sims run up the street or go jogging, in Sims 4 I don't recall these being options, In fact I remember there was a loading screen before you could leave? It just felt a lot more closed in. It felt like a downgrade to be honest, rather than the next segment of a game series. I do remember going back and playing a bit but it clearly didn't make me stay lol.


----------



## Stalfos (Sep 28, 2019)

I don't think I ever have. I check reviews, watch gameplay videos and just generally read up on what kind of game it is before buying. The thought of getting disappointed is something that often stops me from experience certain games, especially if they're from a genre that I'm not absolutely fond of.


----------



## Laconic (Sep 28, 2019)

Pretty much every Steam sale I purchase a bunch blindly.... I'd say over 90% end up being things I really enjoyed, or at the very least, were worth the money/time spent. In the rare case I buy garbage, loading it up with friends or my SO watching has always turned a bad game into a good game. 
I think buying blindly, if the price is reasonable, can be a good way to get into publishers and genres you never would have otherwise. I've found soooo many indie games through this.


----------



## Alyx (Sep 30, 2019)

Every game I've bought I've played without looking into first. I went by a recommendation and ended up really enjoying them, specifically speaking about the Trauma Center series by ATLUS, Persona by ATLUS, Portal, and I bought but haven't played Life is Strange.


----------



## MapleCake (Oct 1, 2019)

Yes, acnl. Lmao
And I actually did not get into it for 2 months before figuring out about time traveling and plotting. Now its my fav game and ima pro!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 1, 2019)

I do that all the time with my little brother.  He'll want it, and I won't question it unless it's like M rated or something.


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 2, 2019)

Yeah. Hitman, Stardew Valley, Pokemon Y, Pokemon Sun.
I love them all.

One game I bought that a ****ed up on however, was Mafia 3.
That game was so ****.


----------



## daniel1RZ (Feb 21, 2020)

It's kinda like my experience, when I've been purchasing a game about 12 zodiac signs on PS2... yep, it was pretty a long time ago. I like to read predictions about gemini and taurus cause they are our zodiac signs with my fiancee, and we try to do all the actions how they recommend in the articles, cause it can help in the future.


----------



## Circus (Feb 21, 2020)

I got Rune Factory 4 for a birthday present one year after having asked for it, I only knew that it was a fantasy-based Harvest Moon spinoff. I was presented with the game, and it is probably the most fun 3ds game I've ever played.


----------



## Romaki (Feb 21, 2020)

I think I picked up the first Professor Layton game just because the back said it was a puzzle game. It was an amazing experience for me and I've continued playing the series, I think I only missed two or three of the last DS games.


----------



## xara (Feb 21, 2020)

when i was younger, i pretty much bought all my games based on what the name, box art and description was.

more recently (which was still a while ago), i purchased harvest moon: a new beginning without looking into it and while the controls were a bit difficult for me to adjust to, i did end up enjoying it overall.


----------



## Hanif1807 (Feb 21, 2020)

Yes, for several times i guess. I foolishly believed there were Bernard Bear games on PS2, but what i got was just small PS2 Paddington Bear game XD


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 21, 2020)

Pokemon sword, I was kinda surprised at the lack of story/content


----------



## Noctis (Feb 21, 2020)

yeah, stardew valley. got it because it was so hyped out. i regretted it. i don't understand the appeal of it. i tried diving into it so many times and I just couldn't get into it.


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 22, 2020)

Yep- Undertale.

Thankfully, I was able to get my money back.


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 23, 2020)

Kinda. WatchDogs 1. I talked to someone who played and said that he enjoyed it, so I got it for cheap at my GameStop. But I'm not really into these types of games, I kept dying on missions.

Skyrim is another one of those games I didn't look into, just played. I actually enjoy Skyrim. Fallout New Vegas, I watched someone I knew play 3, so I thought Vegas would be cool. It is, when the whole game doesn't crash on me.

All the Halos I've played (ODST, 3 or 4, and Reach I think) I never looked into, my sister and I just plow throu the mission story mode and blew up Covenant in multiplayer. It's alright, but story mode is really quick. Like, we got thought it in a couple of hours with breaks in between (we're not skilled gamers, we got stuck a few times and kept dying. Never have I ever hated piloting a space ship more).

Another kinda was Mirror's Edge. Someone else I knew got it for cheap since it had positive reviews.

I couldn't get past the tutorial where I had to like kick off a wall to reach a ledge. I kept dying. Got mad. Never picked up that game again.


----------



## Shiluc (May 2, 2020)

Owlboy! Found it in a GameStop while on vacation, bought the physical edition for my Switch. It was great! (Although it was pretty short) Best part about it was the OST, hands down.


----------



## cIementine (May 2, 2020)

new leaf! needless to say i ended up liking it


----------



## Lazaros (May 2, 2020)

an ancient yugioh game! my dad let me pick it out in a really small gamestop in the second-hand section, it was for the gameboy advance i believe, and needless to say ... i returned it a week after because i didn't get it. no idea what it was called, but hey. mistakes have been made.


----------



## ForgottenT (May 2, 2020)

Yeah Wild World, one and a half decade later and here I still am lol.


----------



## Lethalia (May 3, 2020)

Animal Crossing Wild World, the very first AC game I played, what made me fall in love with the series to begin with <3. I was a kid, and I only wanted it cuz it had the word "Animal" on the cover and I loved animals lol. Had no idea how invested I'd be in this series from that point onward~


----------



## ishi1206 (May 4, 2020)

.


----------



## Snowesque (May 4, 2020)

Technically a gift, but Animal Crossing for the GameCube!
I actually didn't get into it first since I was playing Harvest Moon at the same time, but once I got playing I was hooked.


----------



## marea (May 4, 2020)

Yes, new leaf which is my first AC game ever! I only watched two vids of town tours and saw some people say how they love it and that was enough for me to buy a 3ds and get it.


----------



## maple22 (May 4, 2020)

I did this all the time as a kid (except my parents were the ones buying the games). It was usually because I liked the packaging or something like that. 
I vividly remember forcing my parents to buy some DS game called “The Chase” (?) at a pawn shop once. I ended up hating it. Nowadays, regardless of whether or not I’m the one paying for it, I’ll always seek information about what I’ll be getting.


----------



## necrofantasia (May 12, 2020)

i do that all the time, though i end up loving the games anyway


----------



## Renivere (May 12, 2020)

New Leaf surprisingly!

My friend was talking about it because of the midnight launch and she talked me into impulse buying it and now I'm a fan of the series!


----------



## rse (May 12, 2020)

stardew valley..........................i have 200 hours in it now. i just asked for it for my birtdhay this year bc i thought it looked cute ( i actually mistakend it for harvest moon! which i also know nothing about!) and its SUCH a fun game. i love it!!!
i did the same with baba is you !! very cute and super clever puzzles but i am Not clever and i havnt gotten more than like . 5 levels in. its really fun for me and my friends to all play while together and see who can figure out the puzzles. challenging, but feels really fun when you get a level!!! 

an older one was bravely default for the 3ds. i  still havnt touched it in the years ive had it. i keep meaning to see what its about but i never get past the tutorial .. maybe it will make sense to me the next time i pick it up 

aand recently i bought cattails for the switch since it was like 5 bucks and its a cute little game, i put a few hours into it! its basically a pixel version of every warrior cats book lmao


----------



## Lissly (May 13, 2020)

I do this often lol. I just go based off the cover image. I know. Judging a book by its cover and all lol. It works out half the time


----------



## lieryl (May 13, 2020)

octopath travelers! i saw one screen shot of the battle system and the graphics were amazing and i has not played a turn based game in a while so i bought it off that one picture. didn’t regret it the game is actually amazing T^T


----------



## IonicKarma (May 14, 2020)

lieryl said:


> octopath travelers! i saw one screen shot of the battle system and the graphics were amazing and i has not played a turn based game in a while so i bought it off that one picture. didn’t regret it the game is actually amazing T^T


omg same!  I heard the premise of this game and was like, yep I'd like this!  

Ended up speedrunning the game too for a bit haha, fantastic game!  Kinda hit or miss though ;-; (I know a lot of people who didn't like it)


----------



## lieryl (May 14, 2020)

IonicKarma said:


> omg same!  I heard the premise of this game and was like, yep I'd like this!
> 
> Ended up speedrunning the game too for a bit haha, fantastic game!  Kinda hit or miss though ;-; (I know a lot of people who didn't like it)


i’m glad you’re a fan T^T all my friend prefer more action. it’s been a while since i’ve completed it (this made me wanna play again so ill get on that after i finish terraforming lol) but who was in your party? i had therion, h’aanit, cyrus, and alfyn :0


----------



## IonicKarma (May 14, 2020)

lieryl said:


> i’m glad you’re a fan T^T all my friend prefer more action. it’s been a while since i’ve completed it (this made me wanna play again so ill get on that after i finish terraforming lol) but who was in your party? i had therion, h’aanit, cyrus, and alfyn :0


I usually used Tressa, Cyrus, Ophelia, and Olberic 

In speedruns I ran Tressa story with Tressa, Cyrus, Therion, and Olberic

I might also go back to this game soon, animal crossing takes all my time currently though haha


----------



## BluebearL (May 14, 2020)

Mario+Rabbids Kingdom battle. I found it on sale+got an additional discount because I had a friend that worked in the store and used their personal employee discount on it for me  Knew zip about it but the cover art looked like goofy fun and it's an unexpected crossover. Ended up loving the game so much despite thinking it would be okish at best. It is such a good game!


----------



## limiya (May 14, 2020)

I bought a game called Yonder without really looking into it other than just one single review that said the game was similar to Breath of the Wild with you being in a post-apocalyptic type of island and you had to help everything go back to being better.

What the was actually about was you starting off being on a ship, and then the ship wrecks and you have to spend the whole game trying to find different fairies and that’s about as far as I got in the game. I thought the game would be super peaceful or something, but tbh the dialogue of the game was super weird and didn’t help me invest in the game at all, and the rest of the game was just super lackluster. You could go to different villages, but all the character looked the exact same and even has the same names and dialogue!! 

Tbh the game seemed like a rip-off, especially because it cost around $40 I think. Worst waste of money I have ever let myself get away with oof.


----------



## Pluel (May 14, 2020)

I brought acww many years ago on special and I never regretted it  till now and the look of the graphics, but I still cherish all my sweet and wonderful memories playing it


----------



## Goop (May 15, 2020)

I bought Octopath Traveler without knowing anything.
Ended up being (I think?) from the same creators of the Bravely series and I loved it. Really interesting concept, the characters were engaging and I liked their stories, plus turn-based grinding JRPGs are totally something I love.


----------



## LuchaSloth (May 15, 2020)

When I was a kid, almost every game I bought was a blind purchase...usually based on nothing but the boxart (or the price, if they were in the $5 bin at Blockbuster or something). Ah...the good old days. These days...nah, I pretty much always know what I'm buying, and buy it for the exact reason that I was already aware of/wanted it. Maybe some of the eshop games that I bought on sale were blind buys...but I also would read about those before I bought them. I know a bunch of those cheap games are shovelware...so I would still do a quick search to see if a "good deal" was actually a good deal...or if it was just a bad game.


----------



## Cadbberry (May 15, 2020)

I did with Super Mystery Dungeon on 3DS and Legends of Zelda Triforce Heroes. I will never not research a game again. I purchased them at the same time with Christmas money when I was younger.  These two games were awful and not at all what I was expecting


----------



## Lothitine (May 22, 2020)

I got Alter Ego on my phone after getting an ad, because the personality tests looked cool-
it was quick, but SUPER fun! definitely recommend


----------



## Venn (May 22, 2020)

The only time I ever bought a game without really looking into was NiGHTS on the Wii. I previously bought a used game at GameStop and completed it in a day or two and I knew I would never play it again and brought it back. I didn't think of looking into another game so I grabbed NiGHTS because it looked interesting and I ended it loving it and I still hope for another game someday.


----------



## succulents (May 22, 2020)

i think the only game i never really looked into before buying it was new leaf! definitely one of my favorite games of all time and i'm glad i never looked up stuff online about it either when playing, so me and my friend explored it and made some good memories together c:


----------



## Cash In (May 28, 2020)

Zelda: Breath of the Wild is the one that sticks out the most to me. It was out for almost two years when I got it, but I went in knowing nothing about it other than it was the new Zelda. Ended up becoming one of my favourite games in the series.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 28, 2020)

I can't think of any game I've bought without first researching reviews and gameplay... Maybe Sim City? I bought the full game after playing the mobile version and was severely disappointed with how complicated everything was. I didn't know what the game was like. I just heard about it from my sister, who used to play it. Definitely wasn't as exciting as it sounded like, and not at all like the mobile version (which isn't even a good game, just addicting).


----------



## -Lumi- (May 28, 2020)

I have! Sort of? I bought Ni No Kuni Wrath of the White Witch impulsively when I saw it was on sale in the game store. I hadn’t seen proper reviews or anything of it but I’d heard it was designed by Studio Ghibli (or something like that) so it was enough for me. 

I like it, although I’m not much good! I find the battling system tricky (but I’m really bad at games so that’s probably a me problem haha) but I think it looks beautiful and the story is enjoyable so far!


----------



## Alessio (May 31, 2020)

As a kid many times, sometimes they were great like ACWW, sometimes they were ridicolous like a Need for Speed game for Wii.


----------



## angiepie (May 31, 2020)

NieR Automata. That game ripped out my heart and stomped on it.

10/10.


----------



## EmeraldJourney (Feb 15, 2021)

HotNotHut said:


> I bought Rocket League a few years back when it went on sale and I don't regret it at all. I saw cars and soccer and figured why not. 500+ hours later and I do not regret buying it at all. Easily, one of my top 5 games of all time.



Forager. I bought it because it was cheap and I fancied a quick game, several hours later and I spent all night playing it. It's a shame it's so short, otherwise great quality.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 15, 2021)

honestly, legend of zelda: breath of the wild
story time...

my cousin was visiting back in 2018, i hadn't seen her in over 10 years and i was so excited to talk to her again
then she saw my switch and said "have u played lozbotw" and i said "no" then she told me i should get it so i was literally like "ok" then got it the next day for £35 (it was secondhand)


----------



## TemalRustic (Mar 17, 2021)

HotNotHut said:


> I bought Rocket League a few years back when it went on sale and I don't regret it at all. I saw cars and soccer and figured why not. 500+ hours later and I do not regret buying it at all. Easily, one of my top 5 games of all time.



Overwatch. My friends had been playing it for a while but at first I just didn't see the appeal, then they asked me to have a go and oh boy.. 747 hours later and I'm a top ranking player. I love the game so much, it's such an escape from reality and I set up my own playlist on spotify for each session. I even sometimes twitch, but only to friends and a hand full of followers. Great fun!


----------



## Merielle (Mar 18, 2021)

Pretty much only when I was younger, now I'm very careful about looking into the games I play before purchasing them.  I got Drawn to Life: The Next Chapter on the DS because I loved the first game and... well, let's say that my warm feelings for the first game didn't carry over to the second.  Ten-year-old me cried over that game a _lot, _and not in the good way_._ 
Making an impulse buy did work out for me really well one time though!  My parents let me pick out a game I wanted from the store one day, and I got Dragon Quest IX based pretty much entirely on the blurb on the back of the case sounding interesting.  Did not regret that decision in the least; I got a ton of hours of fun out of it and now I'm a huge fan of the Dragon Quest series as a whole.


----------



## JemAC (Mar 18, 2021)

Most games that I got when I was young I never looked into, I usually picked a game from seeing it in a trailer or if I was in a shop and a game cover caught my attention and the description on the back sounded good then I'd usually purchase it. I decided to purchased Animal Crossing Wild World after receiving a little leaflet with my DS and seeing a trailer, I never fully researched what the game was about but I fell in love with the game straight away so it was definitely worth it. My original DS was also the bundle that came with Nintendogs which I picked through a trailer and due to my love of dogs without knowing anything about the game but this was another one that I really enjoyed.

These days though as I'm more sensible with spending I only purchase a game after looking into it and reading reviews to work out whether it's worth my money or time as I don't want to use money on a game that I won't get much enjoyment from, especially with how expensive many of them are now.


----------



## Bilaz (Mar 18, 2021)

Animal Crossing Wild World 
and I’m still here so, you decide how that turned out


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 18, 2021)

My most recent success with this was the Yakuza series. I heard in a generic sense that it was good, but didn't know anything else. I've now played 3 games in the series and love them so much. Looking forward to continuing on with the series later this year (taking a break with other games so I don't get burnout).


----------



## Peach_Jam (Mar 18, 2021)

yup! I did this a lot when I was younger and wasn't sure what type of game I'd enjoy. The 3 games that come to mind are Dragon Quest: Sentinels of the Starry Skies, BlazBlue: Continuum Shift II, and Tales of the Abyss. These all ended up becoming my favorites, but BlazBlue definitely tops them all. That series is so near and dear to my heart


----------



## Belle T (Mar 18, 2021)

Sim City on the Super Nintendo.

I didn't even realize it was a city building game.  That's how much I didn't know about it when I bought it.

I feel old.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 20, 2021)

I picked up Harvest Moon DS based on the cover art and, for some reason, assuming it would be like Animal Crossing. I was surprised when I started playing and it wasn't exactly like AC, but it spawned a lifelong love of both the series and the genre, so it all worked out.


----------



## Furrton (Apr 4, 2021)

Animal Crossing, Black & White, WoW, Elder Scrolls Online. I really didn't know what to expect from those. Especially the online gaming part.


----------



## Haru Okumura (Apr 4, 2021)

Ys Celceta for the Vita, all I knew was that it was a jrpg and knowledge of previous Ys games weren't necessary to play it. Enjoyed the combat and ost, can't same the same for the plot ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## 0ni (Apr 6, 2021)

Only once - it was years ago and I was desperate for a fantasy RPG game, when I was out shopping I came across Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning and decided to take the plunge as it looked right up my street.

I ended up hating it lol - I can remember finding the story quite boring, and the combat wasn't to my tastes either (but i'm quite picky about combat to be fair). I sometimes wonder, if I tried it again today, whether I would end up enjoying it. It's been a while since I played it and my tastes have changed a little bit. Sadly don't own it anymore - I traded it in immediately after completing it (which I remember I having to force myself to do lmao).

Nowadays I don't buy a game until I am SURE I will put the hours into it - because of that my collection is quite small (but well loved). Wish my tastes were a bit more diverse as it would mean I could play and enjoy more games, instead of having long stretches of times where I can't find anything suitable to play..


----------



## Balverine (Apr 11, 2021)

As a 90s kid that bought a lot of games in the early 2000s, almost every game I bought at that time was based on the cover art alone LOL
that's how I got into Harvest Moon, because I saw the GBC game at gamestop and was like "wow neat picture" and got it

Nowadays I usually look into games because I don't want to waste $60 on something I will hate : P


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade (Apr 15, 2021)

I usually use my intuition on what games I feel will be good or not and for the most part, I'm satisfied with my choices! I tend to look for games I'm drawn to immediately and then try to get a basic idea as well on what it is generally about, how the gameplay is, the art, etc. I tend to be drawn more towards the overall "feel" of the game however, and when I do just purchase a game based on my gut feeling, I tend to 9 times out of 10, end up liking it.


----------



## Alexander97 (Apr 25, 2021)

I remember when I first bought the legend of Zelda skyward sword with out looking at reviews or gameplay. I was still new to the franchise so the most I expected was a lax story, but how wrong I was. The games story was so interesting and had lots of intense moments. I thoroughly enjoyed it as well as the gameplay. Can’t wait for the hd version on switch!


----------



## Neb (May 15, 2022)

I did this constantly as a kid. I would rent a game from BlockBuster or Gamefly if it looked even a little bit appealing (I leaned more towards cartoony games). Usually I found the game too hard and gave up. Even the games that I liked were a struggle for 8 year old me. I still think it was a good experience though. If I hadn’t experimented so much growing up I wouldn’t have been introduced to series like Pokémon, Zelda, or Dragon Quest. I think your first few years of gaming should be spent doing that. Otherwise you risk only being familiar with games you’ve already played.

Nowadays I mostly stick to 5 or 6 genres (those being JRPGs, platformers, adventure games, rhythm games, visual novels, and simulation games). For the most part I know my taste and have no need to experiment much. Right out of the gate I know to avoid games if “Metroidvania,” “rouge-like,” or “shooter” appear anywhere in the game’s description. I do have exceptions though. I bought Hades last year and loved it. Despite being in my second least favorite genre, the game’s excellent presentation, story, and combat made me enjoy it. Do I play on working through the challenge of beating it? No, but I’m glad I gave the game a chance.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (May 15, 2022)

When I was a kid I did. I just looked at the box art and decided if I had interest. I think there was two games that didn't turn out as expected, but they weren't bad games at all and looking back I do appreciate them.

Now, I would never do that today. I would go on YouTube and watch some of the gameplay near the beginning or middle just enough to know what it is but not spoil. I also read reviews from people who bought the game.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 15, 2022)

I did this recently with Just Cause 3, but I had to uninstall it because my PS4 was out of storage when I bought South Park The Stick of Truth and Detroit Become Human. I might reinstall it but I have to think about which game to uninstall just to make room for it.


----------



## QueenCobra (May 15, 2022)

When I was younger I got Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story bc I enjoy the other M & L RPGS. My friends also kinda pressured me into it lol.

Then I actually got playing it, I was like "ewwww I'm inside his body?" (I know, I know...I was young and dumb.) Somehow, I ended up liking it though....


----------



## ~Kilza~ (May 15, 2022)

As a kid, yeah, but these days I don't. I think the main difference between then vs now is just that back when I was growing up, there really wasn't a great way to find info on these games unless you got any sort of gaming magazines, so you had to go off the cover art + name recognition (plus the info on the back of the box, but I wasn't reading that as a kid lmao). At least it was more possible to rent games back then to try them out first before fully committing to buying them, lol. Nowadays, it's so easy to look up any info you need to for a given game on the internet that you can easily see if it's something you'd be interested in buying and playing, which I always make sure I do to make sure I'll be happy with the game.


----------



## Croconaw (May 15, 2022)

I do that with a lot of games, lol. It’s fun to experience it on your own.


----------



## mrbeanfan64 (May 15, 2022)

I bought Forza Horizon 4 when I heard it had a reliant regal supervan iii and a classic mini and I heard the map was London I never watched gameplay of it before so I didn't know what it was about and as soon as I played it and I enjoyed the game a lot


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 15, 2022)

I do this a lot honestly. Sometimes it works out really well and other times not so much. Switch Sports for example I barely looked into and ended up enjoying it a lot. Elden Ring on the other hand... I have mixed feelings of both enjoyment and pain. Haven't picked that back up in awhile.


----------



## Chrysopal (May 20, 2022)

A few *Switch* games have caught my eye. I preferably like the physical collection of cartridges, so I look out for sales on *Amazon*.

*My Scores*

*○ Cloudpunk* 
I'd rate this a  blind purchase
I ordered this game after reading the title and seeing the *neon **city* aspect. I'm kind of intrigued by the new genre of decaying futuristic city games.

Features;
-You work for a delivery company who's policy is to not ask questions
-Very interesting storyline about the city and the inhabitants
-Multiple choice for dialog and action which results in different outcomes
-An open world map with many characters to make positive or negative relations
-Many side missions
-A vehicle to customize and apartment
-The graphics are.... Sad.. (to say the least) Like I don't even understand why no more effort was put in to make it slightly more palatable for the eyes..

Cloudpunk is rated *M* (I think) due to the consumable options (easily avoidable) and some language.






*○ **Sonic* *Colors* *Ultimate*
I'd rate this a  blind purchase
This game is nostalgic for me and kinda fun with 2 players.

Features;
-Mainly racing
-There is NO Chao garden..

Sonic Colors Ultimate is rated *E


*



○*The Outer Worlds*
I'd rate this a  blind purchase
By the creators of Fallout, this game is seriously great (for a switch RPG) 
I highly recommend this game if you are or were into Bethesda games.
(This is an Obsidian game)

Features;
-A spaceship to travel throughout different planets
-Open world map 
-Many side missions
-Character trait customization
-FPS RPG
-Good graphics
-Awesomeness

The Outer Worlds is rated *M* due to language, consumables, and suggestive content.




*○Syberia **(3)*
I'd rate this a  blind purchase
For a puzzle/mystery game this was addicting. 
However I did not order this via *Amazon*, it had to make my list.

Features;
-Free-roam map
-Okay graphics
-Intriguing storyline 
-Creepy or edgey themes

Syberia is rated *T* I'd say for its eerie vibe.





Thank you for reading


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (May 20, 2022)

Pokémon shield, gonna be honest it’s a fun map but I miss the older Pokémon games it was very easy I was doing a nuzlock but it was still kinda easy so I just left it I would say two and a half stars out of five


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 21, 2022)

Switch Sports, I didn't watch the trailer nor did I know it even existed until Poofesure started making videos about it. I got it because we needed more games that the whole family can play (we played MK8D and SSBU a little too much), and I needed to spend my Nintendo eShop cards on _something_. I'm glad I bought the game though, it's still very fun to play, whether it's solo or with friends/family.


----------



## skarmoury (May 22, 2022)

Bought OneShot without knowing what the hell it was about or what you were supposed to do. I just saw reviews saying, "Play blindly, it's really good." I'm a sucker for pixel games and it was on sale so I thought, eh, why not. And I absolutely do not regret the impulse buy. 10/10 solid game, really good game to get into blindly.


----------



## PacV (Jun 6, 2022)

That must be… Elden Ring. Not a bad game, but i really need time to really get into it. I still don't found it tho…


----------



## Beanz (Jun 6, 2022)

around christmas i bought the sims 4 on steam. it also made me download some other program called orgin which is some ea thing, a few days later i returned it because the ui was weird on my computer and i wasn’t into the aesthetic.


----------



## Mairmalade (Jun 7, 2022)

I'm a big ""***_cozy_***"" aesthetics gamer and I'm drawn to games that have beautifully designed environments (for a purpose). This has led to a few quick purchases after stumbling upon their store pages.

*Attack of the Friday Monsters! A Tokyo Tale* (3DS) - I was randomly browsing the eshop for RPGs with nice-looking towns and saw this. I scanned the screenshots and purchased the game without any research beyond that. There wasn't a lot of depth, but it was like playing through someone else's imagination and memories in a classic Japanese town. It was a short adventure, but an enjoyable one.

*Doraemon Story of Seasons* (Switch/PC/PS4) - similar to Attack of the Friday Monsters, I saw screenshots on the store page - including a cute cow and farming - and that was enough for me. I knew Doraemon was a big show in Japan, but I didn't know anything about it beyond that.

It brought the classic Harvest Moon back to basics (which I loved,) but I didn't resonate with the Doraemon characters or story. The price tag at launch was steep at $65ish + tax CAD, so I do regret buying this one as I only played it for a couple of hours.

*Recettear: An Item Shop's Tale* (PC) - being able to run a shop in an RPG is an automatic +10 love points for me. I saw you could run a shop on the game's store page and the wallet was out (this is also why I bought Moonlighter).

Recettear turned out to be one of my favorite "not sure what this is all about, but it looks nice" purchases. This game is a perfect blend of dungeon crawling and shopkeeping. I WISH there were a true successor or sequel with more content (they did release Chantelise but let's not even talk about that). A+


----------



## VioletUV (Jun 13, 2022)

The Red Strings Club. The only reason I got it was because I was looking for a game with similar vibes to Va11 Hall-A


----------



## Jhine7 (Jun 13, 2022)

I don't think so. Usually I need to know what I'm getting myself into before I buy something. I did however play Mario Strikers this past weekend without ever playing it before and it was a lot of fun. Not exactly the most perfect game but I did enjoy playing it with other people.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jun 15, 2022)

The only ones I can remember off the top of my head are Pokken Tournament and Captain Toad for my Wii U but I ended of LOVING BOTH OF THEM! I always do research really, I want to make sure I will not waste money and I will actually play the game for atleast 50 hours.


----------



## Corrie (Jul 5, 2022)

Pioneers of Olive Town. My sister and I impulse bought it at Walmart last summer. It was full price back then but it was definitely worth it. It isn't perfect but it's the most fun I've had with a farming sim game since Harvest Moon DS! Definitely would recommend! There's lots of stuff to do and animals to buy/raise.


----------



## virgocrossing (Jul 21, 2022)

I bought BOTW on a whim last year for a holiday- it’s a really fun game but much, much harder than I expected (I’ve put so much time in and I’m still nowhere near to beating Ganon) and isn’t something I reach for regularly so I don’t know if I made the right call there tbh


----------



## Franny (Jul 23, 2022)

i bought fallout new vegas knowing nothing about it in 2015 and its one of my top games of all time. i sincerely only bought it because it was like $8 for the ultimate edition during the steam summer sale, and it was the last $10 i had. im very very happy i tried it.


----------

